

CodeMirror's creator's Tern.js reaches its funding goal - yuchi
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/tern-intelligent-javascript-editing?goal-reached

======
aerique
I do not share the point of view of those who criticized this approach to
making money with open source and I am really happy to see many other people
do not agree with it either.

------
csense
He's raised 11.181 euros so far of 10.000 goal. That's all of what, $15 US? Is
this a joke? Or is he in some backward poor country where $15 is a month's
wages?

He probably could have self-funded -- with money left over! -- from a single
hour of actual work for someone.

~~~
superchink
The period is the equivalent of the comma that you're expecting. 11.181 Euros
is equivalent to 11,181 Euros (depending on where you live).

You can find more detail here: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decimal_mark>

~~~
bnr
Looks like they use a point when the campaign is in EUR and a comma when it is
in USD or GBP. With the exception of Ireland, that pretty much matches the map
from the wiki article. But I think they should rather honor the user's locale
in any case.

------
bsimpson
Still needs to hit 15k EUR for TextMate/Sublime bindings.

------
msoad
It's now two months that I'm trying to think how we can solve while(true){}
bug in in-browser code editors.

If you don't know what while(true){} bug is, go to jsbin.com and type it.

There is no good solution so far...

~~~
beagle3
There cannot be a perfect solution; that much was proved by Turing back in the
'30s, when he founded a branch of math we now call "Computer Science" -
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halting_problem> (and
<http://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halting_problem>) have the details.

The question is, what is a desirable solution?

It's easy enough to detect while(true){}, but it's impossible to detect longer
equivalent pieces of code.

I'd be fine with a "pause/halt running js" button; unfortunately, it's up to
the browser to provide. User-provided solutions are essentially guaranteed to
cause horrible slowdown.

~~~
yuchi
Oh gosh. I just understood the problem. It's simply the fact that it runs the
code. I thought it was somehow a problem of the editor. Shame on me.

------
serkanyersen
What! I checked the site like a few hours ago and it was around 5000. It was
featured in the Javascript Weekly newsletter, I think that's what happened.
Congratulations.

~~~
nadaviv
The big jump was due to a donation of 4500€ from telerik.

------
yuchi
This does not mean that the funding has closed. There are a lot of stretched
goals that should be reached.

But at least the project will be open, and that's fantastic.

------
transfire
How much to support CoffeeScript?

------
wkonkel
They should have used www.bountysource.com!

